# Any idea what's going on here. Nissan Rogue.



## Rob.gray (Mar 23, 2020)

My sister in law is asking me what to do and I've never seen an issue like this before. Do you have any ideas on what the issue could be? The used car dealership says they have no idea and they cannot help.



http://imgur.com/a/YKCASFB


----------



## Rob.gray (Mar 23, 2020)

FORWARD SIL: It had problems recognizing my key with the first day I had it, I called them and took it back the following day, then again 2 more times after that but had to fight them to do it and do it for free because its a problem I addressed within 24 hours of purchased and was promised it was handled.. They said all it was is it needed updating., took it back again they said they cant find anything wrong but they fixed it enough by rebooting .. Took it again and they said same thing, nothing was really wrong just needed to be resynced updated something rather.


----------

